# what are you wearing in the summer?



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Probably this same gray shirt that I have been wearing for three weeks straight now


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

MHJ, lol :0 

As for me, same jeans and shirts (I have worn for a month? LOL  ).


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

nice!


hopefully washed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

If I am at home, it's those cheap sweatpant-style shorts and a tank top. It gets hot here. Hey, now I am thinking about going to the beach.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

lucky crassus!

i wish i had a beach nearby.
well i kinda do..but im not sure if its polluted or not. lol:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

For me, it's usually shorts and some type of casual shirt... Even on work days  And of course, sandals pretty much every day in the summer. Once a week I visit a client, so I wear long pants, casual shoes and a casual shirt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

mostly skater jeans and golf shorts, with a wide selection of random t-shirts of bands, skate companies, and snowboard companies. along with a boston red sox flat bill cap. haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

usually anything from zumiez


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Um, not much really. When I was in Denver and now I'm in Houston I've been wearing preppy clothes since that's what most of the kids I know where. I'm trying to get a nice new pair of skate shoes from iPath, a ballin' Kr3w hoody and a Volcom hat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Usually wearing jeans and a t-shirt from phase nine clothing. They do some cool t-shirts.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Since I live in a beach town, I wear shorts all summer long. My staple is my Detroit Tigers hat.  



wiggy said:


> Usually wearing jeans and a t-shirt from phase nine clothing. They do some cool t-shirts.


I like this one:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Camo shorts [i have about 10 different pairs  ]

tshirts, billabong, Rip Curl, Quiksilver etc


In a 2-mile raduis there are about 6 different beaches i can go to 

Nearest being 100 m 

hehehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

well i live at the beach so boardshorts, t-shirts and flip-flops/Nikes


----------

